# Schools around Milan



## ealar (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,
My husband and I are moving to Milan in just a few weeks with 2 kids and would love some advice on schools. Our daughter is 8 and our son is 5 and my husband will be working in the Cornaredo area to the west of Milan. We would prefer to live outside Milan if possible. 

Our son is on the mild end of the autism spectrum and would do best in a school with some special needs support and smallish class size. He is currently in a mainstream kindergarten in Singapore and doing very well in a small class. All suggestions welcome!!! 

Also, do you think it would be practical for our daughter to enter a local school and catch up on Italian with some extra language classes? We may be in Italy for the long term and we are open to the local system for both kids if that's possible,

Thanks!


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,

We are in the process of moving away from Milan but have some experience of the Italian school system as we decided against International Schools. I'm not familiar with schools on that area but can give you a general idea of what to expect - it would be better to this via PM which you can use after 5 posts


----------



## Marlena (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Ealar,
I just joined this forum and found your post. It's almost identical to what I wanted to ask!
We are moving to Milan at the beginning of September and my son is 7-years old and mildly autistic. He is in a small group home school in Abu Dhabi right now and we are also hoping to integrate him into the state system as we may be staying for the long term.
Another option I was thinking of were some good Montessori schools maybe.
If you have found out anything about schools that would be suitable with some special support I'd love to hear from you.


----------

